# Darke County Thresher show, Ohio July 8-10, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Darke County Ohio Steam trheshers Assoc. are having a show from July 8-11, 2004. Events include threshing, hill climb, teeter totter, and plowing with steam and gas. They are also selling raffle tickets for an Oliver 1937 Rowcrop Model 70 that ha sbeen restored. Check it out here:

http://www.darkecountysteam.com/About_Us.html


----------

